# White Lump in Gr's Mouth



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wish I did have a suggestion other than the vet. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It could well be canine papilloma virus, which is essentially doggy warts. In dogs under a year old, it's fairly common, and if that's what it is, it will get lots worse before it gets better. You might want to check in with your vet to see, so you'll know not to panic if your pup develops more of them. There's no treatment really, but they are highly contagious. If it's CPV, you'll need to keep your pup away from other dogs until they're gone.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lumps are scary until the vet id's them. I hope your pup is fine!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would take him to the vet to make sure that it is the puppy warts or something else. GOod luck and let us know what he says.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Does the lump resemble cauliflower? If so, I am 99.9999% certain it's viral papilloma. This is harmless, not to worry. My dog had them when she was young. You will probably see it get worse (meaning more of them) before it gets better. The "warts" are primarily confined to along the gum lines so it's not going to spread to other parts of his body.

It doesn't hurt to have a vet check him out but they will probably not do anything at all. The virus runs its course over several weeks and then just fades away.

Meanwhile, your dog is contagious to other dogs. Canine viral papilloma is spread by direct contact with the papilloma. Food dishes are not carriers, there has to be direct contact with the papilloma. Older dogs are usually immune. This virus is actually common with dogs that have an underdeveloped immune system (a young dog or a very sick dog).


----------



## jamesanddean (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. I did some further research last night and am also convinced it is the papilloma virus. Just to be sure I have booked a visit to the vet this evening.

From what I have read there is not really any medication to clear them up faster, but does does anyone have any advice on other treatments? I have read that peppermint oil on the warts and 500mg of l-lysine each day can assist.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Cisco had warts as a pup too. We didn't do anything for them, but they were gone within a month or two. 

Hope that's what it turns out to be.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Some vets actually take forceps and squish each wart, thinking that this makes them go away faster. It's very controversial, and other vets swear it does the opposite and creates more of them. Unfortunately, it's really a waiting game to have them go away....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

_*Canine viral papilloma is spread by direct contact with the papilloma. Food dishes are not carriers, there has to be direct contact with the papilloma.*_

Hmmm... I"ve been told just the opposite... that the virus can be passed via contact with "infected" shared objects like bones, dishes, etc.

In most cases, the warts are harmless. There are quite aggressive strains out there, though. A friend of mine actually lost a Whippet to an aggressive strain that overtook the dog. 

Most vets just let them be. In some cases, they can be lasered off.


----------



## jamesanddean (Dec 18, 2007)

The vet confirmed this evening the lumps were the papilloma virus. She also said they should clear up in 7-10 days may may take a month which is less time than I was expecting. Hunter does not seem to be concerned about them so we will just keep an eye on them to they are gone


----------

